# Manitou Stance Static- decent for street/park/a bit of DJ?



## BostonStreetRider (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm building up a Spec Hardrock (yes, I know, it's a Hardrock, I will replace the frame later) for street/park and looking to also get into DJing, and the original fork on the bike is wicked bouncy and generally not so great. I saw a couple Stance Statics on Ebay for under $100, I wondered if you guys had any thoughts on this fork? Also, I'm thinking a used (as opposed to new on ebay) fork wouldn't be a good option, since they could have all sorts of wrong things happened to them?
BTW I did search for threads on this fork and found none. If there is one that I've missed, my bad, please kindly link me.

Thanks!

Edit: Also QR vs 20mm thru axle?


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

check the reviews here
http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/2005_front_shocks/product_124410.shtml

sounds like a lot of people had problems with them.


----------



## BostonStreetRider (Sep 21, 2007)

oh true. hm, doesn't sound so good.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

BostonStreetRider said:


> oh true. hm, doesn't sound so good.


To be fair though, you have to realize that the people that buy these types of forks tend to be rather tough on them. It obviously isn't a great fork and those reviews are about as bad as I've seen on MTBR, but that's why you can get it so cheap on ebay. Since you're just starting out and puting it on a hardrock (basically an XC bike), it may work out ok for you for a while. For under $100 bucks it may be worth a shot for a beginner short on cash.


----------



## Frankenschwinn (Jan 20, 2004)

I ride a stance static that I ride Dj and park. I have been beating on it for over a year and with a few exceptions it has held up well. It does not feel great on anything choppy but the park and DJs are smooth. I do not go huge but i am no slacker either.

I would recommend it for a cheap fork for its intended purpose.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

A friend had a stance static, after about a month both seals had popped open, no lubrication was left in the lowers, damping went to hell and the air assist didn't work.

I figure with new seals it could work like new, plus manitou seems to have their shiat together when it comes to warrantying stuff.


----------



## Frankenschwinn (Jan 20, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> A friend had a stance static, after about a month both seals had popped open, no lubrication was left in the lowers, damping went to hell and the air assist didn't work.
> 
> I figure with new seals it could work like new, plus manitou seems to have their shiat together when it comes to warrantying stuff.


That is exactly right...


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

I have one, its ok. The air assist failed, but I used a nut to shim the spring so its stiffer now, lol. Other then that its ok at best. as long as you land on some tranny then it shouldnt bottom. I changed to oil to bel ray 10w that I have in my suzuki. Seemed to help with rebound. If your on a budget and can get a good price, go for it, just to opt for the air assist verison as its gonna fail you pretty fast. A Stiffer spring will only run you 20 bones so the air assist is unnecissary.


----------



## BostonStreetRider (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks all. The advice is appreciated.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

i rode a stance Blunt (130mm) back in the day when i started riding. i was a hack and couldn't really do anything besides bunnyhop stuff and jump stairs but the fork held up great. only problem was it leaked a bit of oil. people supposebly have a lot of trouble with the stance line but i'd get the static if i were you. just show it a little love if needed and you'll end up having a solid fork.


----------



## Kiter_Jack (Apr 30, 2013)

I got em as stock on my second hand P1, i know nothing about suspension forks, literally nothing.. All i can say is that i punish mine hard with downhill, drop offs, dirt jumps etc and ive never had any problems, their probably F**Ked but i wouldnt notice haha, aslong as they dont snap im all good, you can get em for 50 quid on ebay, i say grab em.. Although i do wonder what a fork with more than 100ml of travel would feel like, hmmm.


----------

